# Well issue after filling pool



## lucyl (Jun 28, 2011)

We have a kids pool we set up every year. After the first time running the well dry, we are now very careful doing this year to year. Unfortunately, our 6 year old got impatient and when I wasn't looking increased the hose to full bore (from my tiny trickle). We figured this out when the the water inside the house started to sputter and eventually, the auto switch on the pump turned off. There was one notable difference this time. The first time we ran the well down, the water turned dirty from the sediment in the well. This time, the water remained clear. I am now wondering if we have a different problem? We stopped using water and waited over night. My husband was able to take a feeble shower this morning (low pressure, clear water) and then the switch tripped again. Do we just need to wait for the well to recover or is the lack of sediment a sign that there is something different going on? Thanks so much!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell us a bit more-----What kind of well---suction pump or submersible?

What kind of system? A picture might help---I know a bit about wells and pumps--there are others here with a lot of knowledge.

What's your location? Is the water table high or low---how deep is the well?


----------



## lucyl (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry, newbie here! And not a very knowledable one either!

It is a submersible, 400 ft. It is low yielding tho, 1-2 gallons. I believe the water table is high. We are in NH (not sure that matters). The tank is in the basement. I'll try and take a pic. The pressure reading is currently about 5.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

We had a similar problem with a similar well. We have a 240 ft deep, low yield (1.8 gpm) well with a submersible pump. We ran it dry once by watering the lawn. Unfortunately this ruined the pump, and it had to be replaced. Not saying the same thing happened to you, but it is definitely possible to damage or destroy a submersible this way. We had it pulled and replaced by our supplier.


----------



## lucyl (Jun 28, 2011)

I know we ran it low, but because we didn't get any sediment, it doesn't seem that we ran it as low as the last time? It is certainly a possibility that we damaged the pump...its about 5yo. I guess I am still hopefull that if we give it more time, it will correct itself! I'm just not sure how much time to give it.

Thanks Daniel and Mike.


----------



## lucyl (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
Thanks so much for the help this morning. I finally called my well company and they stepped me through how to reset the pressure over the phone. Well is still low, but filling. Looks like we dodged a bullet. Good thing we have the auto shut-off feature on our pump or we would be buying a new one! I don't think my 6yo will be doing that again!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My pump is nearing the end of its life---our minerals tend to clog the stainless steel screen.

The cost is heartbreaking---the pump is cheap enough but that half million dollar truck they use to pull er up!! --Good luck---thanks for the update.


----------

